# HUBLOT - F1? King Power Tourbillon



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*HUBLOT - F1™ King Power Tourbillon*









As the Official Formula 1™ Watchmaker, Hublot presents the first tourbillon ever developed with and for the prestigious world of Formula 1™. Available in a strictly limited series of 50 numbered pieces, the F1™ King Power Tourbillon Gold Ceramic is 48 mm in diameter and equipped with a HUB7300 tourbillon chronograph movement. It features a 5-day power reserve, a special tourbillon cage and a balance decorated like a F1™disc brake, as is the circular-satin-finished ceramic bezel. The strap, stitched on rubber, is made of Nomex®, a synthetic fibre used in the manufacture of racing-driver suits. A very balanced timepiece with cutting-edge technology, maximum precision and a vibrant sporting character.

*Movement* Automatic, HUB7300 tourbillon calibre, 27 jewels, 238 components, black gold-plated and sand-blasted plate, micro-bead-blasted, satin-finished and black gold-plated bridges, 120-hour power reserve
*Functions* Hours, minutes, seconds and chronograph
*Case* 18K King Gold, 48 mm
Anti-reflective sapphire crystal, front and back
Black ceramic bezel with 6 titanium screws
Black PVD titanium pushpiece with red rubber insert 
Water-resistant to 100 m / 10 ATM
*Dial* Black, multi-layered
Gold-plated hourmarkers and hands coated with red Superluminova
Tourbillon small seconds indicator at 6 o'clock
30-minute and 60-seconds counters at 10 and 2 o'clock
*Strap* Black Nomex® stitched on to rubber with F1™ logo on the inside and 18K King Gold folding clasp

Related link: Hublot Genève - Official Website


----------

